# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Эрозивный гастрит с пониженной кислотностью

## Dayal Nitai das

Прошу помочь специалистов по аюрведе или просто врачей. Какая диета подойдет человеку в возрасте, у которого не так много зубов при эрозивном гастрите с пониженной кислотностью? Твердая пища просто не переваривается, практически никакая. Более менее идут пюре и что-то кислое. Какая диета будет способствовать излечению этой болезни?
Спасибо! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Макс_И

я не специалист). но рискну предположить что стоит сделать ставку на свежевыжатые соки из фруктов и, или овощей. Понадобится соковыжималка...
В инете есть видео - Герсон терапия, там все соками лечат. Рецепты соков если будет нужно поищу отдельно.... 

  вот парочка советов с сайта medic.ru :

Подорожник (сок). Для лечения острых и хронических гастритов часто применяют сок подорожника. Его надо пить 3 раза в день по 1 столовой ложке за 20 минут до еды.  

Капуста (сок). Использовать сок из измельченных листьев молодой белокочанной капусты. Пить его в теплом виде по полстакана 2-3 раза в день за 1 час до еды в течение 2-3 недель. Он очень хорошо помогает при хроническом гастрите, особенно с пониженной кислотностью желудочного сока. 

Гастрит лечат яблоками, но только зеленых сортов. Очистите 2 яблока от кожуры, удалите сердцевину, натрите на мелкой терке и съешьте утром. Учтите, что до и после приема яблок нельзя ничего есть и пить 4-5 часов. Продолжительность лечения и дозировки: первый месяц есть яблоки ежедневно, второй – 2-3 раза в неделю, третий – 1 раз в неделю. При таком лечении противопоказано употреблять жирную, соленую и острую пищу, свежий хлеб, пряности, крепкий чай и кофе.
 Ну и соотвественно вместо яблок можно яблочный сок.

Смородина (сок). Пить по 1/4 стакана сока черной смородины 3 раза в день.
Мед. Натуральный мед принимают 3-4 раза в день за 5-10 минут до еды. Суточная доза не должна превышать 150 г.

Еще зелень - кладезь витаминов . Очень много людей, добавившие в рацион зеленые коктели выличились или улучшили здоровье.

тут есть рецепты зеленых коктелей.
http://gladworld.ru/allrezepty/green
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...?t=2071&page=1
http://prosto-zdorov.ru/2011/05/zele...i-12-receptov/
Сладкие зеленые коктейли
http://us-in.net/butenko_2/butenko_34.php
Зелень для жизни
http://us-in.net/butenko_2/

я обычно 4-5 бананов (правда в москве на рынке сейчас никакие - из газовых камер) чем больше тем слаще коктель. можно меду добавить или персиков.
и пучок или два зелени. - ( латук, лебеда, сныть, шпинат, щавель, салат, ботва.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_tae...feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfpo2JGhsrg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=552mP...eature=related

сок салата латук как раз тоже судя по тому сайту можно использовать для лечения гастрита с пониженной кислотностью.

Я знаю одну реальную историю когда 1 летчик в транспортной компании по перевозке фруктов, в основном апельсин и мандарин, так вот у него уже язва была. В общем пришлось ему на две неделе застрять в той стране, вроде аргентина и есть пришлось только фрукты. В итоге язва зажила.... 


у которого не так много зубов

ТВЕРДУЮ ПИЩУ МОЖНО СМАЛЫВАТЬ В БЛЕНДЕРЕ
сырую или свеже приготовленную...
ща. если надо могу посмотреть рецептов, из овощей делают интересные...

хм...если придется есть что то безвкусное - можно сделать вкусную подливу.

возможно врач для повышения соляной кислоты назначит что то еще -
препараты или натуральные средства
ну и вот это слово - эрозивный, что с ним делать - не знаю ). 
 Знаю некоторым ункиам молитва помогла....

----------


## Светлана )

Здесь делают индивидуальный подбор диеты по Аюрведе:
http://torsunov.ru/center/methods/diet.html

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Если кислотность пониженная, то можно всякие кисломолочные продукты: кефир, сладкие фруктовые йогурты. Есть еще такая штука - Ламиналь - биогель из морской капусты, который помогает в лечении гастрита и язвенной болезни желудка и 12-перстной кишки. Его надо искать в фирмах, которые продают био-добавки.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Еще эрозии хорошо заживляет корень солодки. нужно купить сухой корень солодки (есть во всех аптеках), помолоть его в кофемолке, заваривать 2 ст.ложки на большой стакан воды. Дать настояться пару часов и можно пить сразу после еды по четверти стакана.

----------


## Туласи

видимо, еще может помочь строгое соблюдение экадашей - т.е. не просто отказ от зернобобовых, а прием пищи один раз в день в экадаши, в обед или вечером. и в праздники полные посты, по возможности, сухие, как предписано. это я исхожу из необходимости давать желудку отдых вообще от работы. заодно и шлаки будут уничтожаться в эти дни, телу же надо чем-то питаться в это время. 
такое голодание не просто полезно- оно вдвойне благо, так как вы совершаете аскезу в благоприятное предписанное  время.
 и еще надо посмотреть - может, какие-то специальные меры - пост в какой-то определенный день недели, связанный с определенной планетой. это у джйотиш астролога можно уточнить.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я не знаю, как ведет себя гастрит при низкой кислотности, но при повышенной кислотности посты вообще в принципе невозможны. Болезнь только обостряется. Поэтому это надо уточнять у специалиста. Тут лучше не экспериментировать.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Спасибо  всем большое. Советы передал. Все же если здесь выскажется аюрведический или обычный врач - буду благодарен.
По поводу поста - этот человек и так держит все посты. В экадаши - на сухую или с водой. Ходя может этого и не стоит делать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Чем ждать, пока появится врач, наберите в поисковике "диета при таком-то диагнозе". 

Отсутствие зубов ухудшает не только пищеварение, но и качество жизни вообще. Не знаю как сейчас, но несколько лет назад пенсионерам можно было встать в очередь на протезирование, если своих средств не хватало. По нынешним ценам надо начинать откладывать на протезирование вообще в детстве. Хорошо, если не пригодится )

----------


## Анатоль

> Спасибо  всем большое. Советы передал. Все же если здесь выскажется аюрведический или обычный врач - буду благодарен.


Интересен гороскоп болящего, и лучше с родительскими и семейными дополнениями (жена, дети, совместное проживание).
Из первопричин, а чаще этого и достаточно для излечения возраста с застёгнутыми пуговицами (чакрами), - сетка Хартмана. ))))))))
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Линии_Хартмана
Находятся легко рамками или кольцом на нитке.
Если возраст взял своё, то придётся все равно переместить туловище и либо смириться с калисамскарами, либо прослушать лекцию по иллюзии Буддизма, Дао, Кундалини......
Ну а вместо морковки пусть будут висеть новые зубы )))))))., колесо проворачивается вспять, да только нужно ли...

----------


## Анатоль

Похоже всё глухо с пониманием простейшего.
Кроме сетки Хартмана есть сетка Фолля, там где они наслаиваются друг на друга - практически получается быстрый труп с предварительно скоротечной болезнью.
http://infomed-center.by/page-632-ru.html
А нужно то всего ничего - кровать передвинуть )), рабочий стол, диван....... )))))))
Ну а кто хочет - врачи ждут ваших денег, выбрасывайте.

Кстати в этих пересечениях ломается всё, аппаратура, машины, быстро портятся продукты........

----------


## Alexej

Странно. Эрозивный гастрит и пониженная кислотность практически исключают друг друга. Это два разных состояния. С пониженной кислотностью протекает атрофический гастрит, при котором слизистая желудка атрофируется ("высыхает") и вырабатывает меньше желудочного сока, что и приводит к нарушению пищеварения и всасывания, это аутоиммунное или дегенеративное заболевание.  Эрозивный гастрит - активный воспалительный процесс ("раздражение желудка") с образованием эрозий за счёт гиперпродукции желудочого сока и/или снижения защитной функции стенок желудка, например, при инфекции (Хеликобактер пилори), интоксикации и терапии стероидными или нестероидными противовоспалительными (обезболивающими) препаратами, фактически это "предъязвенное" состояние. В терминах аюрведы атрофия (сухость)  - это  Вата - патология, эрозия (воспаление) - Питта. 
Уверены в диагнозе? Когда была гастроскопия? Принимаемые медикаменты (аспирин, ибупрофен, диклофенак, преднизолон...)? Сопутствующие заболевания (нп., почечная недостаточность)? В настоящее время определение кислотности  неактуально, стандарт диагностики - гастроскопия с биопсией - взятие образцов ткани с последующим  гистологическим исследованием (под микроскопом) и тестом на хеликобактер. Необходим точный  диагноз с оценкой характера (атрофия - гипертрофия - воспаление - эрозии...) и выраженности патологических изменений на основании наблюдаемой при обследовании картины и изучения тканевых проб из желудка. Понятно, что рекомендации при атрофии и эрозивном воспалении диаметрально противоположные - стимуляция  или защита слизистой оболочки желудка. Судя по тому, что хорошо подходит кислый вкус, более вероятен атрофический процесс. Но тогда откуда эрозии? Недостаточно информации, чтобы подробнее разобраться... Гастроскопия в пожилом возрасте исключает заодно возможную онкологию. Отсутствие зубов вредит в любом случае, так как затрудняется переваривание непережёванных частей пищи. Учитывая заболевание желудка, протезирование зубов крайне желательно, уже одно это может значительно улучшить состояние.
Подробнее, например, здесь:    http://www.polismed.ru/gastritis-post002.html

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Странно. Эрозивный гастрит и пониженная кислотность практически исключают друг друга. Это два разных состояния. С пониженной кислотностью протекает атрофический гастрит, при котором слизистая желудка атрофируется ("высыхает") и вырабатывает меньше желудочного сока, что и приводит к нарушению пищеварения и всасывания, это аутоиммунное или дегенеративное заболевание.  Эрозивный гастрит - активный воспалительный процесс ("раздражение желудка") с образованием эрозий за счёт гиперпродукции желудочого сока и/или снижения защитной функции стенок желудка, например, при инфекции (Хеликобактер пилори), интоксикации и терапии стероидными или нестероидными противовоспалительными (обезболивающими) препаратами, фактически это "предъязвенное" состояние. В терминах аюрведы атрофия (сухость)  - это  Вата - патология, эрозия (воспаление) - Питта. 
> Уверены в диагнозе? Когда была гастроскопия? Принимаемые медикаменты (аспирин, ибупрофен, диклофенак, преднизолон...)? Сопутствующие заболевания (нп., почечная недостаточность)? В настоящее время определение кислотности  неактуально, стандарт диагностики - гастроскопия с биопсией - взятие образцов ткани с последующим  гистологическим исследованием (под микроскопом) и тестом на хеликобактер. Необходим точный  диагноз с оценкой характера (атрофия - гипертрофия - воспаление - эрозии...) и выраженности патологических изменений на основании наблюдаемой при обследовании картины и изучения тканевых проб из желудка. Понятно, что рекомендации при атрофии и эрозивном воспалении диаметрально противоположные - стимуляция  или защита слизистой оболочки желудка. Судя по тому, что хорошо подходит кислый вкус, более вероятен атрофический процесс. Но тогда откуда эрозии? Недостаточно информации, чтобы подробнее разобраться... Гастроскопия в пожилом возрасте исключает заодно возможную онкологию. Отсутствие зубов вредит в любом случае, так как затрудняется переваривание непережёванных частей пищи. Учитывая заболевание желудка, протезирование зубов крайне желательно, уже одно это может значительно улучшить состояние.
> Подробнее, например, здесь:    http://www.polismed.ru/gastritis-post002.html


Спасибо Алексей прабху! Передам ваш пост. Может действительно с диагнозом напутали, может он не эрозивный.

----------


## Alexej

Пока благодарить не за что  :smilies: . Давайте попробуем поподробнее разобраться. Мне кажется, что гастрит этот всё - таки именно эрозивный, потому что термин "эрозивный" просто так ниоткуда не возьмётся, эрозия  - неглубокое повреждение слизистой оболочки  и может быть выявлена только с помощью непосредственного осмотра, гастроскопии то есть - следовательно, это исследование уже когда - то проводилось. Возможно, ранее уже имелся хронический  гастрит с пониженной кислотностью за счёт возрастных дегенеративных изменений (у пожилого человека начинает преобладать Вата), впоследствии же присоединился острый воспалительный компонент, что привело к  ухудшению состояния и необходимости проведения гастроскопии, показавшей наличие эрозий - но это только предположение. Хорошо бы по возможности подробнее выяснить, как всё на самом деле происходило, хотя бы вкратце - какие симптомы были раньше и теперь, когда появились жалобы, дальнейшие изменения состояния, когда и почему проводились обследования и какие именно, результаты гастроскопии, назначенное лечение, сопутствующие заболевания, принимаемые медикаменты, вредные привычки в прошлом (курение, алкоголь, погрешности в питании...).  Необходимо больше сведений, чтобы можно было точно понять, что здесь к чему, и не ошибиться с рекомендациями.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

В общем, там будет в будущем еще одно обследование. Дальше - видно. Действительно - диагноз надо уточнить.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Достаточно даты рождения.
> Вижу прогресс, врач, аюрведа...
> Вижу деградацию, вы будете использовать знания для личного обогащения, а там где деньги, эквивалент золота, там по философии вайшнавов калиюга.
> Изначально аюрведа использовалась для исправления побочных эфектов йоги, следовательно для мирского человека толку от неё будет крайне мало, а значит ваша практика как аюрведического врача будет неэфективна.


Лично знаю Алексея, и безо всяких дат рождения скажу, что он высоко профессиональный врач и замечательный добрый человек, искренне желающий помогать людям, а не обогащаться, видящий Вы наш... 
Про остальное произнесённое Вами помолчу. В диалог с Вами вступать не намерен.

----------


## Анатоль

> Лично знаю Алексея, и безо всяких дат рождения скажу, что он высоко профессиональный врач и замечательный добрый человек, искренне желающий помогать людям, а не обогащаться, видящий Вы наш... 
> Про остальное произнесённое Вами помолчу. В диалог с Вами вступать не намерен.


Спасибо Вам огромное. Искренне.
Это самый информационно ёмкий пост на этом форуме, для меня ).
Только 2 недели в бане не покидала мысль - как сказанное относится к освещаемой теме со стороны вас.
И в тоже время Вы наглядно и счерпывающе ответили на поставленный в шапке вопрос ).

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Лечебное голодание при заболеваниях желудочно-кишечного тракта.
_------------------
Голодание, как никакой другой метод очень подходит для лечения заболеваний желудочно-кишечного тракта. Полное отсутствие пищи дает полноценный отдых всем органа пищеварения. Организму нее нужно выделять пищеварительные соки, не нужно проталкивать пищу по всем отделам кишечника, нет необходимости тратить огромное количество энергии на протаскивание, превращение, обезвреживание и выведение всех тех веществ, которые поступают к нам с пищей. Теперь все силы можно направить на собственное восстановление, в том числе и на восстановление органов, занимающихся пищеварением. Разнообразные заболевания желудочно-кишечного тракт, как правила очень хорошо поддаются лечению голоданием. Вот что по этому поводу пишет Ю.С. Николаев: «Особенно хорошо это видно на примере лечения язвенных заболевании. Среди наших пациентов было около 100 больных, страдающих язвенной болезнью желудка или 12-перстной кишки. Можно было бы привести много примеров течения этой болезни, но я хочу ограничиться только весьма показательными случаями. У всех наших больных до лечения при рентгеновском исследовании отмечался симптом так называемой "ниши", т. с. рентген обнаруживал углубление слизистой желудка или 12-перстнон кишки, обусловленное наличием язвы. Рентгеновское исследование после окончания лечения во всех случаях показало исчезновение "ниши", т. е. свидетельствовало о практическом выздоровлении больного. Лечение голоданием больные переносили, как правило, легко, боли в желудке обычно прекращались на 3-5-й день голодания. На 15-20-й день исчезали все жалобы, связанные с язвенной болезнью. Положительных результатов удается добиться даже в случае большой давности заболевания. Был у нас один больной С. 52 лет. Он страдал язвой 12-перстной кишки в течение 13 лет. Шесть лет подряд лечился в санаториях, но болезнь по-прежнему давала рецидивы. За последний год он был на больничном листе 120 дней, из них 90 находился в стационаре. За 15 дней лечебного голодания язва полностью зарубцевалась. Прошло уже 14 лет - болезнь не возобновляется.» Во время лечебного голодания происходит нормализация и восстановление слизистой желудка и 12-перстной кишки. Это проявляется уменьшением и полным исчезновением болевого синдрома, тошноты, изжоги, рвоты. Происходит рубцевание свежих язв и рассасывание рубцовых изменений стенок желудка и 12-перстной кишки. «Как указывалось выше, специалисты из института гастроэнтерологии г. Москвы обнаружили, что у больных в результате проведения ими 28 дней РДТ в желудке появляются новые клетки со светлой протоплазмой, которые после окончания курса РДТ постепенно преобразуются в течение 20–30 дней в добавочные клетки. Эти клетки выделяют слизь, вещества, предохраняющие желудок от повреждений. После неоднократных курсов РДТ даже у гастроэнтерологических больных желудки становятся «лужёными», способными переваривать любую пищу.» /Войтович Г.А./ Восстанавливается и слизистая тонкого и толстого кишечника. Во время голодания периодически отмечается самостоятельный стул, в котором отмечается наличие каловых камней даже после 20 дня. Происходит удаление даже тех прикипевших каловых камней, которые не удается очистить никакими клизмами. Во время голодания они постепенно отходят вместе со старой слизистой оболочкой. Поэтому клизмы во время голодания лучше не делать, давая возможность отдохнуть толстому кишечнику и самостоятельно провести все необходимые восстановительные процедуры. Это не касается случаев, когда человек только начинает осваивать голодание. Здесь клизмы просто необходимы – они помогают удалить залежи каловых камней и облегчают голодание, уменьшая интоксикацию организма. Голодание отлично улучшает работу печени. Оно вызывает мягкий желчегонный эффект, восстанавливает клетки печени. Больные желчено-каменной болезнью инстинктивно прибегают к голоданию, которое снимает болевой синдром и нормализует работу печени и желчного пузыря. Происходит естественное очищение печение – удаление ненужных продуктов, растворение камней.* Хорошие результаты отмечаются и при лечении такого грозного заболевания как острый панкреатит: «В клинике им. Спасокукоцкого под руководством академика А. Н. Бакулева лечили голоданием 275 больных острым панкреатитом. Все они были выписаны в удовлетворительном состоянии. На основе этого опыта сделан вывод о целесообразности использования голодания при лечении панкреатита, и наш метод теперь широко применяется при острой и хронической форме данного заболевания. Для получения хорошего терапевтического эффекта обычно бывает достаточно 10-15 дней голодания. Основной принцип лечения при панкреатите - снятие болезненного синдрома, ликвидация шока, коллапса, обеспечение функционального покоя поджелудочной железе, устранение интоксикации» /Ю. С. Николаев/.* Кроме голодания, нет ни одного метода, при котором практически полностью отсутствует нагрузка на органы пищеварения. Поэтому, и не удивительно, что он является столь эффективным при разнообразнейших нарушения в работе желудочно-кишечного тракта. Остается только удивляться невежеству нашей медицины, которая вместо эффективного, быстрого, дешевого лечения, применяет дорогостоящие лекарства, длительные обследования, хирургические вмешательства, которые не только не приводят к излечению больного, но и делают из него хронического больного, живущего неполноценной жизнью и навсегда привязанного к услугам врачей. Поэтому, возьмите ответственность за свое здоровье в собственные руки, начинайте голодать и к вам вернется утраченный аппетит, отличное пищеварение и хороший, регулярный стул.

----------

